# Whew! Got the bordes done.



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

*Whew! Got the borders done.*

Sorry bout' the spelling on title. 
Well anyway,

I've been trying to get in a few hours every night on the track. I just finished cutting and painting the remaining rumble strips from the aprons/borders I had left.

Up next on the list will be the infield areas around the track.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Very nice!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Tycoarm said:


>


That looks very cool. I like the 'dirt' look just before the grass -- it looks like the cars have worn the grass away.

'doba


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*That is looking great!*

That looks relly nice!
Sure beats what I was doing...
(Repairing the dishwasher...)

Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Tycoarm,
Lookin' good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dude, Where's my track?.....I stole it. LOL.

Love that track and it keeps getting better!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I got started on the infield yesterday and here's what I got so far. I'm using that pink high density foam, I'm cutting it in strips and then trimming it to thickness of the MDF borders (1/4"). 

Cutting it in strips makes it easier to work with and once again the band saw helped in this process.











This corner was made by just gluing then shaving pieces of the foam.









I just have this area done so far. I'm gonna try to foam and paint a table at a time. Hopefully after seeing it painted it will keep me motivated.









Tycoarm/Tycosaur


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll be watching closely - please post lots of pics of the process. I don't have real big infield areas, but I do think I need at minimum break up the flatness of the areas where there isn't track. Maybe these thin foam pieces will do the trick.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

That looks awesome. Thanks for showing us! I dig the overall look and where you're going with it.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Today's progress.

I finished this area of the table.









I also started on the tunnel/overpass area.









Tycoarm/Tycosaur


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I love that construction out of pink foam. I have some blue that I saved from the dumpster at work and just got a bandsaw. Will be checking back here now and again. 

It is so cool to see every ones track layouts. I love HT!

Bob...zilla


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Great pics!*

Keep them coming!
I think stuff like this is great!!

Scott


----------

